# Cutting the cord on my Bandai 1/144 Millennium Falcon.



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got word that my Bandai MF has shipped so I thought I'd start a thread by showing how I'll be handling the power for the electronics and the charging of the battery pack. I'll be going "wireless" and used a Revell SnapTite 1/144 MF as my "test-bed". The Bandai will have more effects but the power handling will be the same..... I got these "Wireless Charger" units for my B-9 build and like the idea of not having to deal with a plug or wires to light my MF. I don't have the kit yet but can't believe it would be that different, so here's the video and some pictures of the Revell kit to start off the tread, hope they spark some ideas ....:thumbsup: 

https://youtu.be/f8PLr2nC82I


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep in mind that the Bandai Falcon is designed to be lit with a plug-n-play LED kit, and it has a friction fit access hatch to change batteries. That may or may not matter for your plan.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Also, if you go for a "gears down" build, the TFA Falcon has a ring of landing lights under it's belly. Not sure if they are present on the kit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> it has a friction fit access hatch to change batteries.


Thanks Steve, I knew about it, that's what made it better then my FineMolds
for this build, that and the far better level of detail.....:thumbsup: I've watching some very nice builds over at RPF, that also sold me, I hope it gets here soon.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Thanks Steve, I knew about it, that's what made it better then my FineMolds
> for this build, that and the far better level of detail.....:thumbsup: I've watching some very nice builds over at RPF, that also sold me, I hope it gets here soon.....


Great! I just though to remind you just in case. 

Can't wait to see what you come up with! Everyone seems to be really doing their best with this kit, and the general impression I've gotten is, people are actually, honestly, having FUN building it. It's so invigorating!

I gave a friend the gift of Bandai 1/72 TIE and X-Wing fighters for Christmas and you would have thought he won the lottery by the look on his face. These kits have a solid rep by now. 

MAN I want a Bandai 'Original Trilogy' Falcon SO DAMN BAD now. It's becoming a completely unreasonable desire!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm building mine "in flight" and have added the red landing lights. In the chase scene on Starkiller (I believe), the Falcon has her red landing lights on and red headlights in the mandibles. I'm representing them with domed, .25mm fiber optic.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I forgot to post the links for the parts in the video, here you go.....:wave:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pcs-Led-1...703297?hash=item2ed8bc2041:g:lNAAAOSwY45UT15l

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-200mA-W...nd-Receiver-/221664091112?hash=item339c359be8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-DC-5V-...118935?hash=item4ae137ee17:g:mcUAAOSwkNZUfzXe

http://www.onlybatteries.com/showitem.asp?ItemID=16638


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi! I watched the video, and I'm marveled at the results!! have you got a circuit diagram of your connections? I'm already on the hunt for the wireless modules, and the relay, the batteries on your link don't look like the ones in your pics, are they wrapped up?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Bruce_Kenobi said:


> Hi! I watched the video, and I'm marveled at the results!! have you got a circuit diagram of your connections? I'm already on the hunt for the wireless modules, and the relay, the batteries on your link don't look like the ones in your pics, are they wrapped up?


Bruce, here is a simple drawing of the hookup, it should get you started.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I got my Bandai and have been working on it, here are some photos of how the wireless charger fits.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got some work done on the ramp effect and a pair of replacement Rams, hope to get them installed and painted soon. Here is a short video.

https://youtu.be/slzJXowaTAI


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Jan 16, 2016)

excellent! will check this in detail!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Bruce_Kenobi said:


> excellent! will check this in detail!


Hi Bruce, it's a very basic hookup, be sure to add any resistors for your LEDs and check the voltage when you place the coils....


----------



## dosxx (Jan 26, 2016)

teslabe said:


> Hi Bruce, it's a very basic hookup, be sure to add any resistors for your LEDs and check the voltage when you place the coils....


Teslabe, is there any chance you can post some extra pics zoomed out a little? Im trying to build a version of what you got an hit a wall. 

dosxx


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Teslabe

Great start!! I am sure that this will be another one of yours anthological threads. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Teslabe
> 
> Great start!! I am sure that this will be another one of yours anthological threads. :thumbsup:


Thank you Fernando, it should be a fun build.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

dosxx said:


> Teslabe, is there any chance you can post some extra pics zoomed out a little? Im trying to build a version of what you got an hit a wall.
> 
> dosxx


Sure, what part of the build are you have trouble with? I don't have a lot done yet. The electronics is way down the road at this point. Anyway, let me know.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I know it's been awhile since my last update, but the detail can really be time consuming and I tend to procrastinate when I want to try something that can ether turn out right or ruin a kit.....:drunk: Here is a video of the engine effect I will be doing along with the Fan effect. Bandai did such a good job with detail we wouldn't even see if the kit was built with the parts that come with it and as the instructions state, I just had to finish the effect that the detail screems for, I hope it looks ok.....

https://youtu.be/fzxt0hxylLY


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

And the pictures of the Fan effect....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! It's getting better and better.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wow!! It's getting better and better.:thumbsup:


Thank you Fernando, this kit's detail is just amazing for it's size, well worth the 
price..... I got it from Amazon direct from Japan for under $50.00 including shipping....:thumbsup:


----------

